# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Ridge capping on shed roof

## Waldo

G'day, 
OK, my dilema is the ridgecapping on my shed lets in a lot of debri at one end where there's a gumtree above it and it makes a fair mess. What is the best way of sealing the capping at the effected end of the shed? 
I know the capping allows for heating to escape, but the debri is a PITA. I'm also about to put an office in my shed and the debri that collects from the gaps in the capping will be PITA. I will be installing a whirlybird for ventilation so sealing the capping will have no effect. 
I'm referring to the gap between capping and colorbond roof. 
I could use Sealy's No Gaps but it would take a stack to seal it., but wonder if there is a better alternative.

----------


## ThePope

get some foam infill strips and whack it in between sheet and capping, is available to suit most profiles from memory.
prob get it at bunnings.

----------


## Waldo

G'day ThePope,  
Thanks for that. I'll have a look at Bunnies on my next visit.

----------


## journeyman Mick

Waldo 
Up here where we get real rain (360mm in 24 hours last week!) we turn up the ends of the sheet troughs and scribe the capping and turn it down into the troughs. I thought that this was done everywhere but maybe it's just a local thing. (I had to kick some southern plumbers backsides for not doing it on a couple of jobs, so maybe it is a local thing). The last 30 - 40 mm is scribed and cut to fit into the corrugations of the sheet. Done neatly there's usually no more than a 1 - 2mm gap anywhere, not really large enough to allow any debris in. 
Mick

----------


## China

Journyman that was in the "good ol' days' when things were done properly

----------


## Sturdee

> G'day ThePope,  
> Thanks for that. I'll have a look at Bunnies on my next visit.

  
Last year I got some from Chippy's Timber in Ringwood and were they cheaper than Bunnings.  
Peter.

----------


## journeyman Mick

> Journyman that was in the "good ol' days' when things were done properly

  Nope, that's still how it's done here, only takes a few hours to do a whole house and it's a lot quicker and cheaper than having to come back to fix any water damage. 
Mick

----------


## soundman

The rough buggers who put my shed up just screwed the ridge capping down without scribing :mad: it looked shocking & leaked like a syve.. made the manager of the garage company come & look at it and told him to send someone else to fix it. BTW we had been charged for scribing the ridge cap as extra as it was custom orb. 
Even then I have been in many rooves & seen heaps of debris that has come under the ridgecapping Either foam seal or gap seal the lot. 
cheers

----------


## Skew ChiDAMN!!

It's how I do it.  *But* it only stops water blowing up the roof and in, not other debris like wind-blown gum leaves...  which is what I think Waldo's talking about?  _Edit: Soundman beat me to it.  By 20mins?  :eek:  Surely I didn't take that long to write ONE line! :confused:_

----------


## journeyman Mick

How can the wind blow leaves through the tiny gaps under the ridge (<3mm), I mean bits and pieces yeah, but not enough to be a pain, surely? 
Mick

----------


## Skew ChiDAMN!!

Not many leaves are more than 3mm thick.   :Biggrin:   
I take your point, the impression I get is that it's probably not scribed in.  But inserting foam's a lot quicker, easier and cheaper than removing the capping and doing things as they should've been done in the first place.  Personally, I'd just grab a couple of rolls of the black brickies' expansion joint foam.  1/2 an hour with a good knife and the whole roof'd be done.   :Wink:   
If 'twas corro or galv I'd do things otherwise, but colourbond should be fine.

----------


## Waldo

G'day, 
Thanks you lot you've given me a few things to think about.  
Skew's on the money there, it's the gum leaves, flowers and nuts that blow under after falling off the tree that make a mess of the place. 
Thanks for the help. I'll hunt around and work out what foldy stuff I've got for it, as I'm about to rip out all the doors in the house and replace them, rip out the old sliding glass door and replace, and build an office in the shed (I've been ordered out) and go from there. 
JourneyMan, I've got a nice big gum above one end of the shed and with 63m2 of roofing it collects a lot of debri that blows under the capping and feathers too from the mob of mynah birds and doves that like to jump around upsatirs like no tomorrow.

----------


## Wood Butcher

I'm with Mick, if you turn up the ends of the roof sheet and get proper ridge capping and scribe the capping so it sits down into the troughs of the sheets you will never get anything going underneath. 
And it's not old school. Every new house that I see go up with a metal roof is done this way. I did the roof on my house with a pro and we had a huge tree over the house that was deciduous. In three years before we sold no problems at all (except for cleaning out the gutters  :Frown:  ).

----------


## Ashore

Waldo a quicker and easier way, not the proper way, to do it properly follow Mick's advice , but another way is to use expanding foam from a can , comes with a long nozzle , not that good if exposed to the sun and not 100% water proof but under the ridge capping works fine. 
Rgds

----------


## echnidna

Mick described the correct way to do it.
But
You can tap the ridge into the valleys of the roof sheet with a ball pein hammer. These only leaves a small gap and it doesn't take much silicon to seal it.

----------


## soundman

It may not seem that much could get under a properly scribed ridge cap BUT
I was in a roof last week with a prety well scribed ridge and alll the way down the middle of the cieling was a thick scatering of fine vegitable debris.
Not whole gum leaves as such bit little bets of fibre from the flowers, eucalipt caps, tiny bits of twig and little leaves like from a leopard or poinciana tree.
This would have been at least 22.5deg pitch. 
Over a long period this accumulation can get quite substantial. I have seen this in a number of cielings over the years. Tile rooves with no sarking can be realy filty places if there are trees with fine folage near by. 
cheers

----------


## Pulpo

I would either use expanding foam, which works well if not exposed to the sun. 
Or a good silicone, depending on the gap. 
I never scribed the capping for my shed, just the bent the valleys in the corru sheets. 
I cannot tell whether the gum flowers are getting in as I have placed sarky on top of the rafters. 
Good Luck with the office in the shed. 
Pulpo

----------


## scooter

Chris source either Laserlite brand foam infill that is cut to the corrugated profile one side & flat the other side; or Diggers brand bitumen impregnated foam strips with the same profile, ie. flat one side & corr the other. 
You could get them from your local hardware or building centre, or both are available at Bunnings in the indoor timber section. 
Loosen/remove the screws holding the ridge cap down, insert the foam strips, under the edge of the cap, & screw back down.  
Cheers mate............Sean, eats roots & leaves

----------


## Waldo

G'day, 
Thanks everyone for your help. 
Looks like I'll be checking out Bunnies and the joint at Ringwood that Sturdee mentioned. Thanks, Scooter for giving me the names of the stuff, it saves me when I go to Bunnies and sometimes having forgotten or not knowing the name of what I'm after and calling it a "thingymebob" or the "whatchacallit", did that once with something so simple that I felt like an old man with dementia (maybe that's what my grey hairs have been trying to tell me  :Biggrin: )

----------


## julianx

I was shocked when  first found out the southern states don't scribe their flashings. Ever if they don't get the same weather and unscribed ridge just doesn't look finished.

----------


## Waldo

G'day julianx, 
That shocks you, what shocked me moving down here from Brisbane is how flaming cold it is down here. Still don't know why I moved down, nah it's OK, just the cold is something you don't get uesd to.

----------


## ThePope

> I was shocked when  first found out the southern states don't scribe their flashings.

  Who told you that.

----------


## echnidna

> G'day julianx, 
> That shocks you, what shocked me moving down here from Brisbane is how flaming cold it is down here. Still don't know why I moved down, nah it's OK, just the cold is something you don't get uesd to.

  Mate you aint been cold till yer spend a weekend in Ballarat or New England,
mind you The Alice gets very brisk some nights. 
Get a sawdust burner in yer shed, gets ridda rubbish and warms it all up.

----------


## Skew ChiDAMN!!

> I was shocked when  first found out the southern states don't scribe their flashings. Ever if they don't get the same weather and unscribed ridge just doesn't look finished.

  Cowboys will be cowboys, no matter what state they're in.   :Frown:    

> Mate you aint been cold till yer spend a weekend in Ballarat or New England,

  I spent 2 years t'other side of Ballaraat (Blampied) and I gotta agree with you about the place.  I never believed in black ice until I rode the harley out thru the Swiss Alps one cold, chill morning.  $ad memorie$.

----------


## Waldo

G'day Echidna, 
I've been in Armidale - that has to be the coldest place in the joint. Horribly cold there, so's Toowoomba, but not as bad.

----------

